# New to this *



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I thought I would just introduce myself as I'm new to FF.

I am just being referred now for IVF, not sure if thats what they'll start with, or other methods for conception  I'm 38 and have been trying now for over 2 years with no success, have had tests and have been told I have endometriosis.  I am in the worcestershire area, and not sure where I'll be referred to, how long waiting lists are or anything, so feeling very green about it all!  Especially as reading many posts so many of you have been through so much.


----------



## EmsyG (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Poppy,

I'm only a newbie myself but thought I'd say hello. I've no experience of IVF but I wish you good luck with your ttc journey.

Emma x


----------



## BAE (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi Poppy
Welcome to FF. This site is great for information and support.
All I would say is push, push, push, we ended up going private because we didn't meet the local PCT criteria but it took 2 years of tests and beong given the run around before we were told this. 
Good luck hun
Love Bev xxx


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi poppybun

I, too, am 38 and have been unable to conceive due to endo.  I have had IVF and I'm due to test tomorrow.  I cannot tell you about waiting lists, as they very so widely from area to area.

Good luck and I hope you find this place as helpful and supportive as I have.

Gayl xxx


----------



## kimmycoo36 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi there poppy... I'm also new to FF and am starting on my 1st IVF journey hopefully with donated eggs from my sister...  Good luck on ur journey and if ya ever want a chat  giz a shout

Kim xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi poppy bun

I'm new here too. I'm due to start IUI in feb. I am also in Worcesershire, in Bromsgrove. Where abouts are you? We're going to to the Chelsea and Westminster in London though for our treatment as they're the only clinic in the country to run a 'sperm washing' programme. I've had most of my preliminary tests at the women's hospital in Birmingham though who have been very helpful.

Good luck with your journey

zarzar


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Helo Poppybun, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

If your tubes are clear and you have no male factor problems this it is possible your cons might suggest other, less invasive treatments first, such as clomid or IUI. You will have to weigh up the odds and facts and decide what is the right way to proceed.

I will leave you with some links you might like to check out:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck with your cons appointment. 

C~x


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

try not to dwell to much on what the other girls have been through everyones differant. im not going to lie and say its a easy road but girls wouldnt go back if they never really wanted this.

good luck for the future keepinghope xx


----------



## poppybun (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you all for your positiveness!

Gayl, good luck with your tests, hope they work out well this time.

Zarzar, I am in Redditch, so only up the bypass!  How long did it take to get your appointment at Bham Womens?

Jen


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,
Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

